# Spanish campsite for August hols



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

We are planning to spend 3 weeks in Spain during August holiday. We have been to Northern Spain (Delfin Verde in Estartit, Las Dunas and Playa Brava before. This time we'd like to go a little further south, but not too far.

Things we'd like: - 

Large campsite with lively atmosphere, with bars, restaurant etc (3 children in tow)
Nice pool complex
Walking distance to beach
Walking/cycling distance to town 
Largish pitches (29ft motorhome)

Any recommendations?
Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kirsty. Is Guardamar too far.There are a couple of large campsites there. Camping Marjal is one ( Camperian is there) and there is another one there I think it is Miramar but don't qoute me on that, All my books and diaries are in the camper which is hopefully on the way back from Spain. The 2 sites mentioned are very expensive, there are plenty in the CC Europe 1 book.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you looked at the campsite database map? Along the coast south of Tarragona near Cambrils there are plenty of sites. Two are listed in the database Playa Montroig, a very nice site, expensive in August, but if you can afford it book in advance. Next door is Torre del Sol. Also listed in the database is Camping Amfora d'Arcs. You could also search >Camping Spain<

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just noticed you have a largish 29ft motorhome. Forget about Torre del Sol, pitches could be a bit tight there.

peedee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Make sure that whatever campsite you choose can take a 29 ft motorhome,most of the ones in the Valencia area have very small pitches.
Personally I would hate to be camping in Spain in August,but each to his own.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Son and daughter-in-law and 2 kids went here.

http://www.sanguli.es/


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. We searched through Alan Rogers and came up with Cambrils Park in Tarragona. Seems to meet all our needs. Is expensive but then we are a family of 5 and it is a whole lot cheaper than any other 3 week holiday we could take in August.

Kirsty


----------

